# Almost everything to get started turkey hunting



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Everything minus a 12g to go turkey hunting
Everything included in pics
Vest with lots of pockets and seat
Decoys band decoy bag
Owl and crow calls
12g 3” box of shells 
Pickup up Central Ohio (Hilliard, Galloway, Dublin)
$120 for all. Not interested in separating or trades
Please pm me or email at [email protected] with questions thanks










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

I’ll take it!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sold! Please lock thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

